
Amazon's Alexa for Landlords Is a Privacy Nightmare Waiting to Happen - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/amazons-alexa-for-landlords-is-a-privacy-nightmare-wait-1844943607
======
srtjstjsj
> For example, your landlord could connect their own account to your device

Wouldn't this mean the tenant could buy stuff on landlord's account?

